# Millennium Falcon



## Andre (10/1/14)

A certain member and moderator who has been adding great spice to this forum, transmits from the Millennium Falcon. Google maps failed to show me that location, but eventually I found it in the nether regions of space. Here is some information for those interested. Must say the description seems to fit the online persona of said member.

_A legendary starship despite its humble origins and deceptively shabby exterior, the Millennium Falcon has played a role in some of the __Rebel Alliance's__ greatest victories over the __Empire__. On the surface, the Falcon looks like a worn down junker. Beneath its hull, however, she packs many powerful secrets. Its owners have made "special modifications" on the freighter throughout the years, boosting its speed, shielding and performance to impressive -- and downright illegal -- levels. Its weaponry has been upgraded to military-class, and even the cabin space has a few surprises, such as concealed scanner-proof smuggling compartments.

The Falcon pays a heavy price for these tricks and add-ons. It can be unpredictable, and its reconditioned hyperdrive often fails. Its current captain, *RevnLucky7*, has even been seen to restart a failed start-up with a hard knock on a bulkhead with his fist.




_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------

